# Silver wedding anniversary - presents



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 2, 2012)

It's my / our 25th wedding anniversary on 19th September. We will be in Lanzarote for it. 

I really don't know what to get for OH. He did very much like a silver anniversary picture frame which i recently bought for an Auntie & Uncle but i don't know if this is the right sort of present to buy.

Any ideas are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 2, 2012)

No idea of his tastes so just an idea only. Would he like a pocket watch inscribed with your anniversary date?
Many congratulations as well


----------



## Katieb (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations! I have just spent my 30th wedding anniversary in Tenerife with my husband (we spend our 25th anniversary there too!).

We didn't exchange presents as the holiday was our present to each other, but as it is your silver anniversary, something fitting would be nice. A silver tie pin or cufflinks are nice, as although they are not the sort of things worn often, they are nice for a special occasion requiring a shirt and tie. The photo frame idea is nice as you can have a photo taken on holiday for the frame. Does your husband read? A book, in which you can write an inscription and buy a silver bookmark? It's hard to advise as these occasions are quite personal and only you know what your husband likes.

Have a wonderful holiday and anniversary! Katie


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 2, 2012)

Many congrats.... 25 years.

 I'd go with something more personal,watch, tie pin,silver pen in an engraved case etc 25 years is a special year x


----------



## Caroline (Sep 4, 2012)

Congratulations on reaching your 25th. If he liked the picture frame you got your auntie how about getting one with a picture of someone or something that us special to him in it?


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2012)

No ideas sorry but wanted to wish you many congrats enjoy your hols x


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 4, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Congratulations! I have just spent my 30th wedding anniversary in Tenerife with my husband (we spend our 25th anniversary there too!).
> 
> We didn't exchange presents as the holiday was our present to each other, The photo frame idea is nice as you can have a photo taken on holiday for the frame.
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday and anniversary! Katie




Congratulations to you Katieb & your husband on your 30th wedding anniversary!

I think my husbands present to me is going to be our holiday. 

Thank you also for the wonderful holiday and anniversary wishes!




Caroline said:


> Congratulations on reaching your 25th. If he liked the picture frame you got your auntie how about getting one with a picture of someone or something that us special to him in it?




I've actually gone with the anniversary photo frame present. It arrived today, on the front it has the words "25th" near the top then lower down "our silver wedding". There's a space for a wedding day picture which my DD & DS are wanting to choose then there's a space for a more recent picture & for this i'm going to ask someone to take a nice picture of us together on our holiday.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your help in helping me decide what to buy my OH for his 25th pressie.

Thanks also for all our 25th anniversary wishes  .


----------



## Caroline (Sep 5, 2012)

Glad to hear you have chosen something, I hope he enjoys it.


----------

